# Que configuración teneis para make.conf en los i7?

## shyhz

Hola habro este hilo para separar y saber que configuracion seria la mas optima para un i7 de primera generacion.

Querria saber que configuracion seria la mas equilibrada para mi procesador, sobre todo poder ver las variables USE que teneis para aprovechar lo mejor posible esta arquitectura.

Un saludo para tod@s

----------

## gringo

si no vas a hacer uso de distccd simplemente usa -O2 -march=native -pipe. 

Puedes leer mas sobre este tema aqui -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

 *Quote:*   

> poder ver las variables USE que teneis para aprovechar lo mejor posible esta arquitectura. 

 

mira en un /proc/cpuinfo que extensiones soporta tu procesador.

en mi portatil con un i5 520M tengo lo típico : mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3

Es MUY importante que elijas un perfil adecuado, seguramente algo como desktop/gnome o desktop/kde ( desktop a secas si no vas a usar ninguno de estos dos grandes entornos).

saluetes

----------

## shyhz

Gracias gringo, voy a actualizar con los nuevos datos que me has dado.

Un saludo

Javier

----------

## johnlu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si no vas a hacer uso de distccd simplemente usa -O2 -march=native -pipe. 
> 
> Puedes leer mas sobre este tema aqui -> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

 

Gringo, ¿qué ocurre si haces uso de distccd? Yo lo uso y tengo -march=native en mi portátil con i5

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿qué ocurre si haces uso de distccd?

 

pues que distccd no funciona, se deshabilita automáticamente en caso de que encuentre -march=native.

ojo que me refiero a que no puedes usar -march=native en la máquina donde ejecutas emerge.

saluetes

----------

## johnlu

Bueno, pero para eso está crossdev, ¿no? Para hacer compilación cruzada, si te configuras un toolchain para compilar para el otro sistema, arreglado. Yo compilo en un amd64 para un i386 con distccd.

----------

## gringo

da lo mismo el compilador que uses ( sea cruzado o no) : si tienes -march=native en tus CFLAGS distccd no funcionará.

Si no te lo crees mira en las fuentes del distcc, en el archivo src/arg.c y haz un grep por la cadena "native".

 *Quote:*   

> Yo compilo en un amd64 para un i386 con distccd.

 

es decir, supongo que ejecutas el emerge en el i386 y este distribuye al amd64, no ? si es asi y tienes -march=native en el i386 estás perdiendo el tiempo porque distccd no está funcionando.

saluetes

----------

## johnlu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> da lo mismo el compilador que uses ( sea cruzado o no) : si tienes -march=native en tus CFLAGS distccd no funcionará.
> 
> Si no te lo crees mira en las fuentes del distcc, en el archivo src/arg.c y haz un grep por la cadena "native".

 

No hombre, no es que no te crea, es solo dialogar  :Smile: 

 *gringo wrote:*   

> es decir, supongo que ejecutas el emerge en el i386 y este distribuye al amd64, no ? si es asi y tienes -march=native en el i386 estás perdiendo el tiempo porque distccd no está funcionando.
> 
> saluetes

 

Has dado en el clavo, es el equipo i386 el que lanza emerge, bueno es i686... Y son los demás más potentes los que ayudan al pequeño a compilar para ahorrar tiempo. De estos que lo ayudan uno tiene -march=native (el i5) y el otro no.

Muchas gracias por tu aviso sobre -march=native y distcc.

----------

## gringo

 *johnlu wrote:*   

> No hombre, no es que no te crea, es solo dialogar 

 

era simplemente por dejar claro que no hay manera de que funcione, a menos que toques el código. 

A modo de curiosidad y por si interesa a alguien, hay una forma de que no tengas que usar un compilador cruzado para el i686 en un gentoo/multilib. Realmente el tema es absurdo porque en un gentoo multilib puedes p.ej. sin problemas compilar un kernel de 32bits. A lo que voy es que hay varios hacks por ahí en los que simplemente se fuerza -m32,, lo que fuerza 32bits, como esto p.ej. -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501448-highlight-crossdev+m32.html .

he probado cosas similares con resultados muy diversos y desde luego no lo consideraría fiable.

Todo este follón creo que se solucionará cuando tengamos soporte multilib "real", es decir, tener la posibilidad de emerger especificando si es un paquete de 32 o 64 bits en un sistema multilib. 

Daros un vuelta por el multilib overlay  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

